# B vagans EGG SACK! WOOOOHOOO :D



## Zorack (May 22, 2005)

yes! at long last she finially dropped, i was giving up hope, i came in last night (i was quite drunk, u know as u do), i looked at my T's and i saw some yellow jelly!, looked awsome. All the Slings will be for sale..... 
few questions.........

1. when do i remove the egg sack, she dropped it last night is it 30 days or something?

thx for replys


----------



## Arach-attack (May 22, 2005)

Congrats! :clap:  :clap: 
Hope all goes well!


----------



## Stardust (May 22, 2005)

Wow...great !   Sure hope everything goes well for u !


----------



## Bean (May 22, 2005)

Did she wrap the eggs up into a sac?  It looks like there is a lack of webbing there.


----------



## Crunchie (May 22, 2005)

Bean said:
			
		

> Did she wrap the eggs up into a sac?  It looks like there is a lack of webbing there.


was thinking the same, doesnt look like she's used a lot of silk.


----------



## Zorack (May 22, 2005)

Crunchie said:
			
		

> was thinking the same, doesnt look like she's used a lot of silk.



shes wrapping them up now as we speak, she first puts them onto some slilk, then she wraps them up


----------



## becca81 (May 22, 2005)

Zorack said:
			
		

> shes wrapping them up now as we speak, she first puts them onto some slilk, then she wraps them up


Right, I think what they're saying is that typically there is much more silk on the floor than what is shown in the picture.  What I've seen looks like a very thick silken mat on the floor in which the eggs are deposited, then rolled up.  

It may just be the angle.  

I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Zorack (May 22, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Right, I think what they're saying is that typically there is much more silk on the floor than what is shown in the picture.  What I've seen looks like a very thick silken mat on the floor in which the eggs are deposited, then rolled up.
> 
> It may just be the angle.
> 
> I hope everything turns out well.


yer u hit the nail on the head mate, when should i remove the sack


----------



## meier link (May 22, 2005)

congrats on the sac..hope all goes well


----------



## Zorack (May 22, 2005)

its her first time laying a sack and to be honnest i dont think shes done it right, instead of rolling the spiders in silk, shes rolled them in soil


----------



## manville (May 22, 2005)

congrats!  very good news


----------



## Heartfang (May 22, 2005)

Are you sure it's soil?  Maybe theres just some soil on the outside of the sack so it *looks* like it's wrapped in soil.  Good luck!  I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Zorack (May 22, 2005)

theres think layers of web on it, but shes using soil to make it tighter i suppose?


----------



## rosehaired1979 (May 22, 2005)

30 days should be ok just remove the sac then.


----------



## Tarantula Lover (May 22, 2005)

Looks awsome! Good Luck on the sac and congrats! Hopefully everything goes well!


JAmes


----------



## shogun804 (May 23, 2005)

best of luck with the eggsac


----------



## Spider-man 2 (May 23, 2005)

Is this your first eggsac?


----------



## Zorack (May 23, 2005)

yes its my first egg sack


----------



## gothmog (May 23, 2005)

Good luck Zorack 

Put me down for some slings if you are successful! 

-- Jon


----------



## Zorack (May 23, 2005)

gothmog said:
			
		

> Good luck Zorack
> 
> Put me down for some slings if you are successful!
> 
> -- Jon


o0o0 bognor regis, my dad lives in felpham


----------



## Zorack (May 23, 2005)

i very much doubt this sack is gonna come out right, ill post a pic of its current state, she aint paying much attention to it like she was before


----------



## Zorack (May 23, 2005)

pic of her egg sack in its current state (the black bits is just damp soil, not the eggs).
Dunno if its a good sack or not u decide, the acutall egg sack is that round ball of soil..


----------



## Zorack (May 25, 2005)

looks that bad dont it


----------



## OldHag (May 25, 2005)

It looks bad yes.   My A. braunshauseni made her first eggsack....it was a lopsided funny looking production that eventually dried out and died   Looks like she didnt lay down enough silk and they dried out.  She will do better next egg sack. Now she knows what NOT to do


----------



## ink_scorpion (May 25, 2005)

Zorack said:
			
		

> looks that bad dont it


What a bummer!!!    :wall:


----------

